# Nvidia driver issue



## mrredeyeflight (Oct 6, 2021)

I have a problem with my free bsd 13 installing the wrong vetsion of my Nvidia quattro K500 video card, install of the older version, which works. I even locked the older version of the Quattor K5000 version? ehy dors freebsf install a secondary video? I never asked for that? when does freebad stop doing that?
I get the message with dmesg | grep nvidia KLD nvidia + modeset.ko:  depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
can anyone help me?
I had the correct driver installef, the older version and freebsdbwants to install the new driver whicklh will not work with my older video card?
any help is appreicated


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2021)

Don't hijack someone else's thread with an unrelated problem, post split off to its own thread. And for goodness sake use a spellchecker, your post is barely readable.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2021)

mrredeyeflight said:


> ehy dors freebsf install a secondary video?


No?



> I never asked for that?


Great.



> when does freebad stop doing that?


Stop doing what?



mrredeyeflight said:


> I get the message with dmesg | grep nvidia KLD nvidia + modeset.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch


In your previous posts you had FreeBSD 12. After you upgraded from 12 to 13, did you reinstall _all_ your ports/packages? I noticed in your previous posts that you locked the package, I'm betting it's still the package meant for FreeBSD 12. You need to install the FreeBSD 13 packages, including the NVidia driver.


----------



## jbo (Oct 6, 2021)

I have an older Xeon based workstation with an nVidia Quadro K2000 and it works well with x11/nvidia-driver.

I load the driver via /etc/rc.conf:

```
kld_list="coretemp nvidia-modeset vmm if_bridge nmdm"
```
You obviously want to adapt that to your particular situation/system. Just make sure that you load the `nvidia-modeset` kernel module. Use `kldstat` to verify that the driver was loaded.


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Oct 6, 2021)

jbodenmann said:


> I have an older Xeon based workstation with an nVidia Quadro K2000 and it works well with x11/nvidia-driver.
> 
> I load the driver via /etc/rc.conf:
> 
> ...


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Oct 6, 2021)

Thank you.  How did you keep pkg update and pkg upgrade from installing the the newer Nvidea video driver?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2021)

mrredeyeflight said:


> How did you keep pkg update and pkg upgrade from installing the the newer Nvidea video driver?


If x11/nvidia-driver is updated then a `pkg upgrade` is going to update it. Why would you want to prevent that?


----------



## jbo (Oct 6, 2021)

mrredeyeflight said:


> Thank you.  How did you keep pkg update and pkg upgrade from installing the the newer Nvidea video driver?


As SirDice already asked: Why would you want to prevent it from updating in the first place?

The x11/nvidia-driver port is using the official binaries for FreeBSD directly provided by nVidia. You can see that even the latest release supports you Quadro K5000 GPU: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/180477/en-us


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Oct 6, 2021)

when I try to make install nvidia- driver I get make[1] stopped in /usr/ ports/x11/nvidia-driver]#


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Oct 6, 2021)

jbodenmann said:


> As SirDice already asked: Why would you want to prevent it from updating in the first place?
> 
> The x11/nvidia-driver port is using the official binaries for FreeBSD directly provided by nVidia. You can see that even the latest release supports you Quadro K5000 GPU: https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/180477/en-us


because my older Nvidia Quatto K5000 video will not run the newer video video driver?


----------



## jbo (Oct 6, 2021)

mrredeyeflight said:


> when I try to make install nvidia- driver I get make[1] stopped in /usr/ ports/x11/nvidia-driver]#


If you're compiling the port yourself (rather than just using the official package binaries via `pkg install nvidia-driver`) please provide the full compile log (do a clean build!).
I didn't experience any problems compiling that port so far.



mrredeyeflight said:


> because my older Nvidia Quatto K5000 video will not run the newer video video driver?


I don't really understand. My post you're replying to is literally stating the opposite. Check the link - nVidia officially supports the Quadro K5000 GPU in any of their current FreeBSD driver releases.


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Oct 6, 2021)

Thank you for your help Mr. Bodenmann  I appreicate it.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 7, 2021)

mrredeyeflight said:


> 13



Please: which version, exactly? 

`uname -KU`
`freebsd-version -kru`


----------

